# impossible de traiter votre demande....



## r e m y (20 Juillet 2012)

J'avais vu ce problème traité sur les forums, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver....
Même Google ne me trouve rien de probant

Je résume

Ma fille s'est créée un AppleID (utilisé sur l'AppleStore Education pour acheter un MacBook Pro)

MacBook reçu, elle veut utiliser cet AppleID sur l'appStore et sur l'iTunesStore

Problème: Elle saisit son email me.com servant d'AppleID et son mot de passe
Un message indique que cet AppleID n'a pas encore été validé sur l'appStore avec un bouton Vérifier.
On clique
On obtient le texte des conditions générales. On clique qu'on a lu et Continuer
On arrive sur les infos de son compte que l'on complète (saisie du code de sa carte cadeau et de ma carte bancaire. On avait essayé sans carte bancaire et en pensant que c'était cette absence qui bloquait, on a réessayé avec mon code de CB)
On clique Continuer

et on obtient systématiquement: 







On a essayé de passer par l'iTunesStore, plutôt que l'appStore, mais c'est pareil.


Message envoyé au support Apple, mais en retour ils ne font que nous redétailler la procédure qu'on a déjà essayé 10 fois depuis 3 jours


Je suis sûr que ce problème a déjà été évoqué, mais je ne retrouve pas et je ne me rappelle pas la solution


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2012)

Salut remy !

Je ne sais pas si c est la cause de ton probleme mais je ne parviens pas a me connecter a l itunes store pour mettre mes apps a jour !

Message : connexion a l itunes store impossible !

Apple aurait elle des problemes actuellement ???


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2012)

http://www.igen.fr/app-store/quelques-problemes-avec-l-app-store-98512


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2012)

merci de votre sollicitude...

j'espère que tous ces problèmes sont liés car c'est vraiment chiant de ne pouvoir valider son AppleID sur l'appStore car elle doit y charger les mises à jour d'iPhoto et iMovie (et dans quelques jours elle aura accès à MoutainLion) ... bon et puis accessoirement elle aimerait bien pouvoir utiliser son bon d'achat de 80 Euros (que ce soit sur l'appStore ou l'iTunesStore)

Dans l'intervalle, j'ai reinitialisé son mot de passe (car comme son appleID est une adresse MobileMe migrée vers iCloud, elle avait été créée avec un mot de passe assez simple) mais ça n'a rien changé au porblème

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------

Autre problème qui est peut-etre lié....

Quand elle va dans Preferences Système / iCloud





Elle clique Gérer puis Afficher le Compte dans l'écran suivant






Après saisie de son mot de passe elle obtient un message d'erreur (erreur inconnue)

Je pense qu'il y a un problème de gestion des AppleID ou des comptes iCloud, ou les 2....


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2012)

Bon on a contourné le problème en créant un nouvel AppleID ...

Je ne sais pas ce qui ne plaisait pas à Apple dans l'ancien (une ancienne adresse @mac.com créée du temps d'iTools qui est devenue adresse @me.com avec MobileMe puis migrée vers iCloud.... c'est peut-être ça le problème)


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2012)

On a reçu une réponse du support appStore indiquant que la difficulté était liée à un "problème système interne" (?!?) qui est désormais corrigé et nous invitant à réessayer de valider cet AppleID.

Bon j'ai pas retesté, vu qu'on a utilisé une autre adresse @mac.com qui a bien voulu être acceptée, mais a priori il y avait bien un problème général non lié spécifiquement à l'adresse @me.com que voulait utiliser ma fille


----------

